# P4C800-E deluxe- No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed



## grande (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had the following problem with my P4C800-E Deluxe.
"No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed" and when I reboot my system I also noticed the msg CMOS CHECKSUM BAD.
I just finished building my system, and I am not sure if I should proceed installing the operating system or not.
I haven't installed the motherboard drive yet, would like to know when the right time to install it (before of after installing the Windows XP) is.
Thanks all,

Grande


----------



## grande (Oct 13, 2004)

Got something that solved this problem:

In the BIOS, on the ADVANCED page, go into "Onboard Devices Configuration"
Go down to "OnBoard Promise Controller" and change it from "Enabled" to "Disabled"

There is no BIOS for the Fastrack controller, however their is a driver for it that you are supposed to install right in the beginning of windows installation when you press F6, if you don't then you will get those problems I was getting because it is not recognizing it. Better that I disabled it anyhow since I doesn't use it. 


Thanks all,
Grande


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2004)

The best way to learn is to do it yourself. That promise controller is only for a RAID setup. If your are not using RAID then you should disable it. The checksum error is only because you installed the CPU and everything is new. You shouldnt get that after you enter the BIOS and make your necessary changes. You cannot install the MoBo drivers until Windows is installed, you have nothing to install them to. :wink:


----------



## grande (Oct 13, 2004)

*Thanks [email protected]*

Think everything regarding this issue has been solved... Lets see what's coming up next... Even missing nights of sleep because this stuff I will try to keep my eyes open!


----------



## grindolf (Feb 25, 2006)

*Same Problem*

Heya All, I also have the same motherboard but my problem is a little different, Ive hard a seperate hard drive as a back up drive for about 5 months now and after a crash a while ago I kept getting "No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed" after a scan for IDE drives which was new as well. But my pc worked normally once booted up. Also now I have a hardware has been found please install software thing when I first log in but I dont know what it wants unless it wants me to install my mother board stuff again ?

also now it does not recognise my other hard drive any more which is a recent change.

any ideas ?


----------



## Hatrix (Aug 24, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP! 

The issue grindolf speaks of is the exact problem I'm encountering now. Recently removed the slave drive. Same "No Drive attached to fasttrack controller, the BIOS is not installed" Once booted up I recieve the "New hardware found" wizard, then an error in my system tray once I x out of the wizard. I have since tried hooking up the old slave drive, but I get the same thing over and over. 

For added insult, if I dont start in safe mode with networking, the computer will freeze upon my attempting to do anything. 

Any ideas whats wrong? Ive made sure my drives are on the right ribbons, jumpers set correctly and that the promise controler is shut off in BIOS. 

Im seriously lost.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Even though it looks like you are having the same problem, please make a new thread for your on problem so you can get the help you need. This thread is marked as solved and that is why no one is helping you grindolf and hatrix.


----------

